
TempleOS Unified Document Format – DolDoc - setra
http://www.templeos.org/Wb/Doc/DolDocOverview.html
======
milkey_mouse
TempleOS is a masterpiece. I wouldn't use it for anything, but many of the
ideas in it are really interesting.

